# Tannenwedel



## austriacarp (6. Juli 2010)

Hallo
Suche Tannenwedel oder andere Pflanzen gegen Algen kann mir jemand Tipps geben wo mann die in Österreich bekommt? Bellaflora und Hornbach war ich schon.


----------



## Digicat (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Tannenwedel*

Servus Fredl

Hast die anderen Baumärkte auch schon abgeklappert .... Dehn.r wäre auch noch einen Versuch wert ...

Ansonsten könnte ich noch eine Baumschule in Pottendorf empfehlen, aber vorher anrufen ob sie Tannenwedel auch vorrätig haben 

Dann noch diese Gärtnerei, würde ich aber auch anrufen


----------



## paper (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Tannenwedel*

IN 2241 Schönkirchen
http://www.lechner-stauden.at/seiten/sortiment.htm


----------



## danyvet (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Tannenwedel*

ich hab meinen Tannenwedel beim Dehner gekauft. Aber sie haben ihn nicht immer, hab meinen vor ca. 2 Monaten gekauft. Hab auch voriges Jahr vergeblich nach einem gesucht, aber heuer hats dann geklappt


----------



## Piroska (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Tannenwedel*

Ich habe im Juni auf der Durchreise in Marchtrenk bei "Wasserpflanzen Josef Greinegger" gekauft. Es würde mich wundern, wenn sie keine Tannenwedel hätten. Dort kann man auch über das Internet bestellen.


----------



## Dawn (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Tannenwedel*

Vor ca. 1,5 Wochen gabs bei De*ner noch das ganze Sortiment durch! Und beim Bell*flor* gabs auch noch ordentliche Pflanzen! Bei beiden gabs noch einiges an Tannenwedel!


----------



## Duquesa86 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Tannenwedel*

Hallo,

was ist die beste Pflanztiefe für Tannenwedel? Meine sind nur ca. 10 cm im Wasser und irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl, daß ihnen das so nicht passt.


----------



## Digicat (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Tannenwedel*

Servus Gabi

Inwiefern paßt Ihnen das nicht 

Bild


----------



## Duquesa86 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Tannenwedel*

Nun sie stehen nicht gerade, sondern biegen sich zur Seite, sehen irgendwie verkrüppelt aus 
und die Spitzen sind vertrocknet und braun. Irgendwie kommen sie mir "unglücklich" vor, während sie bei meiner Bekannten ca. 40 cm tief im Wasser stehen und stramm und satt grün aus dem Wasser gucken.


----------



## Digicat (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Tannenwedel*

Servus Gabi

Du hast Dir gerade die Anwort selbst gegeben 

Eugen hat mir zu meinem Pflanzplan auch den Tipp gegeben, die Tannenwedel tiefer zu setzen (wollte sie auch -10cm setzen)

Hier der Tipp und mein Pflanzplan (Seite #9, mußt ein bisserl scrollen) ....


----------



## Duquesa86 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Tannenwedel*



			
				Digicat schrieb:
			
		

> Servus Gabi
> Du hast Dir gerade die Anwort selbst gegeben
> Eugen hat mir zu meinem Pflanzplan auch den Tipp gegeben, die Tannenwedel tiefer zu setzen (wollte sie auch -10cm setzen)
> 
> URL="https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/27401/?q=Spatenstich/page-9"]Hier der Tipp[/URL] und mein Pflanzplan (Seite #9, mußt ein bisserl scrollen) ....



ich hab sie so gepflanzt, wie der Teichgärtner geraten hat. Werde sie bei nächster Gelegenheit tiefer setzen (-40 cm)

danke für den Tipp


----------



## danyvet (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Tannenwedel*

Meiner steht in max. 10cm Tiefe, weil ich einen habe, der nicht so recht will, auf 25cm Tiefe, der wird nicht größer als 3cm. Der neue im Flachwasser wächst eigentlich ganz gut. Ich hab ihn aber in der Erde belassen (mach ich jetzt mit allen neuen Pflanzen so, sonst wachsen die bei mir nicht gut), in der ich ihn gekauft hab, und er wächst auch schon daneben weiter


----------



## Buffo Buffo (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Tannenwedel*

Hi, ich habe einige Tannenwedel (Eugens Tipp!) auf 1,20 Tiefe zwischen die Seerosenwurzeln gesetzt, und bis jetzt tun sie da unten! Eugen hat ein Foto von seinem Teich, da stehen die emersen Triebe der Tannenwedel zwischen seinen Seerosenblüten raus!

(Meine Seerose wucher frei im Kies und hat um den Wurzelstock durch ihre absterbenden Blätter/Blüten dort Mulm/Schlamm gebildet, da hat der Tannenwedel " fettes Substrat" )

So tief, zwischen den Seerosen, das wollt ich auch versuchen, sieht bei Eugen super aus! Und auch in der Hoffnung, das die Wedel im Winter in der Tiefe grün bleiben! (Hintergedanke: Sauerstoffproduktion für meine Fischis im Winter! )

Liebe Grüße
Andrea
die immer wieder staunt, wie und was an Eugens Teich so wächst und sofort Ideenklau betreibt!!


----------



## danyvet (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Tannenwedel*

1,2m (in Worten einmeterzwanzig!!!!) :shock
eeecht? das geht????!!!
Unglaublich. Wieso schafft meiner aus 25cm das dann nicht?


----------



## Bebel (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Tannenwedel*

Meine Tannenwedel sind von allein weiter dahin gewandert wo es ihnen gefällt. Sie wachsen sowohl am Rand zwischen den Steinen und auch tiefer so bei 50cm. 

Leider haben sie dem Hunger meiner Golffischbande nicht gut standgehalten und sind ziemlich ausgelichtet. 

Bei den kälteren Temperaturen hatte ich noch ein kleines Tannenwedel-Wäldchen, aber bei der Wärme der letzten Wochen hat der Goldi-Nachwuchs alles gefressen was ihnen vors Maul gekommen ist.

Das der Tannenwedel braune Spitzen bekommt kenne ich auch, diese Triebe sterben dann ab, aber die Wurzel treibt weiter neu aus. 

Eigentlich ist es eine der wenigen Pflanzen die in meinem Teich richtig gut funktioniert besonders seit sie Sand als Substrat bekommen haben.

LG Bebel


----------



## Buffo Buffo (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Tannenwedel*

@ Dany
da diese Pflanze schon ganz ordentliche Wurzeln hat, denke ich mal, sie zieht auch Nährstoffe aus dem Substrat und das ist um die Seerose nährstoffreich <<Schlamm!


----------



## Dawn (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Tannenwedel*

Also meine Tannenwedel sind eine Pflanze auf -10, die andere auf ca. -40 und Beiden passts überhaupt nicht, sie krüppeln auf beiden "Tiefen" vor sich hin..... Und irgend ein Schneck ist auch noch über die Spitzln hergefallen, die sind nun teilweise blankpoliert....


----------



## Buffo Buffo (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Tannenwedel*

Hallo Irene,
gib deinen Wedeln etwas Zeit, Teich und Pflanzen sind ja noch ganz neu! Wenn sie heuer "krüppeln" wachsen sie nächstes Jahr vielleicht ganz proper! Das darfst nicht gleich so schwarz sehen! Solange sie nicht eingehen ist Hopfen und Malz noch nicht verlohren!


Liebe Grüße
Andrea


----------



## danyvet (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Tannenwedel*

Hallo in die Runde!

Hab soeben bemerkt, dass bei 3 von meinen ca. 10 Tannenwedelstämmchen Läuse auf den Wedeln sind!  hoffentlich werden die anderen nicht auch noch angesteckt. Für mich ist optisch kein Unterschied zwischen den befallenen und den nicht-befallenen. Weil, man sagt ja, dass Läuse nur die schwachen Pflanzen befallen....


----------



## willi1954 (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Tannenwedel*

Moin zusammen,

meine Tannenwedel wachsen am besten bei mir im Bachlauf, ca 3..10cm tief. Selbst die wasserlose Zeit im Winter haben sie unbeschadet überstanden.


Ich hab noch ein paar im Filtergraben, bei ca 30cm Wassertiefe, aber dort lugen nur ein paar millimeter über die Wasseroberfläche.

Grüsse Willi


----------



## danyvet (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Tannenwedel*

Nach den unterschiedlichen Erfahrungswerten hier isses offensichtlich egal, wie tief der Tannenwedel steht, vermutlich muss einfach das Substrat und das Wasser passen


----------

